

Fred Wilson: Twitter.com vs The Twitter Ecosystem - stakent
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/01/twittercom-vs-the-twitter-ecosystem.html

======
alexandros
_"You can talk about Twitter.com and then you can talk about the Twitter
ecosystem. One is a web site. The other is a fundamental part of the Internet
infrastructure."_ ...which is owned by a single company. The bigger twitter
becomes, the more this worries me.

------
axod
>> "So the links I put out into Twitter in the past 30 days generated almost
39,000 clicks. Nice. But only 10,000 of those clicks happened on Twitter.com.
The rest happened elsewhere in the Twitter ecosystem,"

Surely most of the rest happened on other twitter clients, where the referrer
won't usually be set? Since most people don't use twitter.com to tweet, is
this surprising?

~~~
kylemathews
No -- but it's the first time people have tried to quantify how much bigger
the non-twitter.com ecosystem is than its twitter.com counterpart. Most news
reports on the growth of twitter base their report on Twitter's comcast score.
Fred's just making the point that the true size of twitter is much larger.

------
TimothyFitz
He's confusing clicks with visits, which is probably the largest source of his
discrepancy. In a nutshell clicks are a count of times a browser requests a
page while visits are unique browser sessions:
[http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?...](http://www.google.com/support/googleanalytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=57164)

